

Using an App Analytics service? You are violating Apple's developer agreement - martydill
http://code-ninja.org/blog/2012/10/25/using-an-app-analytics-service-you-are-violating-apples-developer-agreement/

======
CodeCube
Shhh, maybe no one will notice that we've been using these services for months
(years?)!

